
Amazon’s First Employee Disses MacKenzie Bezos' Review - IBM
http://allthingsd.com/20131105/amazons-first-employee-disses-mackenzie-bezos-review-that-disses-new-book-about-amazon/?mod=atd_homepage_carousel
======
Choronzon
Spectacular own goal by Mackenzie Bezos,Brad could not pay for publicity like
this. Amazon is interesting as it is the best pure "business" of all the
internet giants,nothing truly revolutionary but incredible scale and
logistics.Im curious of the human cost accumulated on the way to this.

------
001sky
_Amazon’s first employee, Shel Kaphan, has published a four-star review of
Brad Stone’s “The Everything Store,” in which he recommends the book and
criticizes MacKenzie Bezos’s take._

The PR wars begin! Grab you're popcorn.

